# Pic: Tyrone Spong broken leg ends GLORY 15 main event against Gokhan Saki



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

From MMAMania:












> According to his manager (via MMA Fighting), the catastrophic injury to Spong's shin has forced him to return to the United States for immediate surgery.
> 
> ISTANBUL -- The much anticipated GLORY 15 light heavyweight tournament final between the "Turkish Tyson" Gokhan Saki and Tyrone Spong came to a shocking conclusion at the 1:37 mark of the first round.
> 
> ...


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Ah man, horrible to see this again, i was going to do a roundup of these breaks but got beaten to it by Zane Simon!


----------

